# what to buy



## bigrandy33 (Apr 1, 2015)

outlaw 2's 34 1/2 or jugernaughts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:34:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Juggernauts are a pure mud paddle tire. If you will be in 100% mud all the time...and can afford all the broken axles, then that's the one. But...if you do any trail riding at all..then consider the OL2s.

Juggernaut tire test run - YouTube


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm seeing more and more of people who have put jugernaughts on and then you see them posting on face book swap shops selling them lol. Must not be all that, I'm happy with my og ol's lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

